# Pose richtig ausbleien



## AltBierAngler (12. April 2007)

Hallo ich hab da mal ne Frage...
Ich fische schon relativ lange (einige Jahre) hab aber trotzdem immer Probleme mit treibenden Posen. Irgendwie bekomme ich nicht richtig hin auf einer bestimmten stelle zu fischen, der schwimmer treibt immer so wie der grade will....naja deswegen wollte ich mal fragen wie ihr so eure Posen ausbleit?? Gibts da ein geheimrezept oder eine bestimmte Posenform die am besten funktioniert?? Danke schon mal im vorraus, und gute Fänge euch allen Chris


----------



## xxcruiserxx (12. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*

nayaaa also wenn du die pose auf einem punkt haben willst, solltest du wohl mit dem haken auf grund fischen.
du kannst auch im stillwasser eine kettenbebleiung nehmen, damit driftet die pose nich so stark. posenformen mit dicken bauch driften auch nich so doll.


----------



## yh1ly73 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*

hallo
ich nehme dazu ein "Ankerblei" ca. 30 bis 40 cm vorm Haken das auf dem Grund aufliegt. Gewicht gerade so schwer wählen, daß Wind dem Schwimmer nichts mehr anhaben können.


----------



## Twyster (12. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> nayaaa also wenn du die pose auf einem punkt haben willst, solltest du wohl mit dem haken auf grund fischen.
> du kannst auch im stillwasser eine kettenbebleiung nehmen, damit driftet die pose nich so stark. posenformen mit dicken bauch driften auch nich so doll.


 
Genau so mache ich es auch


----------



## fantazia (12. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> nayaaa also wenn du die pose auf einem punkt haben willst, solltest du wohl mit dem haken auf grund fischen.
> du kannst auch im stillwasser eine kettenbebleiung nehmen, damit driftet die pose nich so stark. posenformen mit dicken bauch driften auch nich so doll.


darauf wär er sicher nie gekommen das die montage auf grund liegen muss damit sie nich treibt:q.und posen mit dicken bauch treiben eigentlich mehr weil dort viel mehr angriffsfläche für wind und strömung is.nee überbleite montage würde zb. abhilfe schaffen.mit der fische ich zb. am liebsten.


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*

überbleite montage = liftmethode???


----------



## fantazia (12. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*

nutze die montage immer zum karpfenfischen.geht aber auch für andere friedfische.hatte die montage hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85158&highlight=
schonmal  erklärt.


----------



## driftbeater (13. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*



fantazia schrieb:


> darauf wär er sicher nie gekommen das die montage auf grund liegen muss damit sie nich treibt:q.und posen mit dicken bauch treiben eigentlich mehr weil dort viel mehr angriffsfläche für wind und strömung is.nee überbleite montage würde zb. abhilfe schaffen.mit der fische ich zb. am liebsten.


 
Die Drift - wenn sie vom Wind verursacht ist - ist an der Oberfläche grösser als 10cm unter Wasser. Wenn der Bauch 30cm unter Wasser liegt, ist nur die dünne Antenne der Drift ausgesetzt. Deshalb kann es sein, dass eine Pose mit dünner Antenne und dickem Bauch ( die heissen z.T. auch "Windbeater" ) ruhig stehen bleibt, während eine ander Pose abtreibt.


----------



## AltBierAngler (13. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*

naja ich versuchs mal mit ner überbleiten montage...auf schleien und karpfen...wie weit sollte man das auf grund aufliegende blei vom haken entfernt anbringen und wie schwer sollte das schrot sein??


----------



## fantazia (13. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> naja ich versuchs mal mit ner überbleiten montage...auf schleien und karpfen...wie weit sollte man das auf grund aufliegende blei vom haken entfernt anbringen und wie schwer sollte das schrot sein??


nutze bei der montage garkein schrotblei.einfach nen laufblei und gut is.so merkt der fisch nämlich nur den wiederstand der pose.das laufblei is soweit vom haken entfernt wie dein vorfach lang is.gewicht vom blei muss halt so schwer sein das es die pose unter wasser ziehen würde wenn man nich richtig ausgelotet hat.das is schonmal notwendig.und sons halt je nachdem wie weit du werfen willst.

so sieht das bei mir aus.
vorfach->wirbel->perle zum schutz des knotens->laufblei->laufpose->perle->stopperknoten


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*



fantazia schrieb:


> darauf wär er sicher nie gekommen das die montage auf grund liegen muss damit sie nich treibt:q.und posen mit dicken bauch treiben eigentlich mehr weil dort viel mehr angriffsfläche für wind und strömung is.nee überbleite montage würde zb. abhilfe schaffen.mit der fische ich zb. am liebsten.


also ich ahbe erfahrung gemacht, das die mit divken bauch weniger driften!!! hört sich vllt. komisch an


----------



## Zander01 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> also ich ahbe erfahrung gemacht, das die mit divken bauch weniger driften!!! hört sich vllt. komisch an


 

Ne nur deine Rechtschreibung ist schon sehr schwer zu entziffern. Aber das tut nichts zum Thema.

Du meinst, dass Posen in dickerer Ausführung weniger driften als welche die dünner sind? Dann verrate mir bitte warum Strömungsposen so flach sind?


----------



## Gloin (13. April 2007)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*

das hängt, wie driftbeater schon angedeutet hat, von der art der drift ab.
wenn diese von der strömung verursacht wird, dann ist eine möglichst schmale (strömungs-) pose natürlich am besten,da sie wenig widerstand bietet.
wenn die drif jedoch vom wind kommt,d.h. im stillwasser, dann wäre es logisch, wenn dickbauchige posen das umhertreiben unterbinden, da sie dem wind nicht viel angriffsfläche,aber eine menge wassersiderstand bieten.


----------



## nicco (1. März 2011)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*

hallo,
meine montage sieht so aus:
gummistopper,perle,pose,blei,wirbel und dann kommt das vorfach mit haken
die pose trägt 3g und das laufblei wiegt 4g und das vofach ist so ca. 50cm lang
gruß


----------



## Parasol (1. März 2011)

*AW: Pose richtig ausbleien*

Hallo,



fantazia schrieb:


> ...............................gewicht vom blei muss halt so schwer sein das es die pose unter wasser ziehen würde wenn man nich richtig ausgelotet hat.das is schonmal notwendig.und sons halt je nachdem wie weit du werfen willst.............................................................



da empfehle ich die "Locslide Pose". Wenn am Angelplatz unterschiedliche Tiefen ein ständiges Verstellen von Pose oder Stopper notwendig machen, ist diese Posenart ideal.


----------

